# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  İskit ve Hun Türkleri: İskit  Türk Aynası

## anau

*İskit  Türk Aynası*Posted by Kursad BAYTOK on Ekim 4, 2012 in İskit ve Hun Türkleri, Kadim Türk | Comments (0)


Bir disk gibi görünse de bu İskit eseri bir ayna. Ayna gümüş çerçeveli ama altın yapraklı bir kapağa sahip. Bu kapakta 8 ayrı bölümde farklı hikayeler, destanlar anlatılmış. Bu hikayelerde tüm Türk bölgelerinde bilindik ve Türk için anlam taşıyan ongunlar kullanılmış. Aslan, At, Kurt, Koç, Geyik, Kartal, Kanatlı Aslanlar ki, Hun ve İskit Türkleri başta olmak üzere bu hayali hayvanlara sonraki Türük devletlerinde de heykellerine sıkça rastlanır. Genel olarak av sahnelerinin yer aldığı bu görseller hem çizim hemde içerik olarak Anadolu ve Mezapotamya da yer alan eserler ile benzerlikleri dikkat çekmektedir. Kültürel bir devamlılığın delilleri açıktır. En üs kısımda yer alan kanatlı bir kadın ve ellerinde avladığı birer aslan görüntüsü var. Anadolu devletlerindeki ve kökeni 11bin yıl öncesine uzanan Çatalhöyük te dahil olmak üzere; Kibelenin de iki yanında iki aslanla veya koçla da betimlendiği görülmektedir. Sümer de ise daha sonradan ilaheleştirilmiş olan kraliçe Kug Bau (Kubaba) adıyla benzer bir şekilde inanılmaktadır. İkinci bir ilahe olan Yunan Artemisi de bir av ilahesi olarak MÖ 800 lerde görünmeye başlamıştır ve benzer özellikler taşır. (İskitlerin MÖ 680 lerde (ki bize göre daha öncesi de var) Kafkasları aştığı düşünülürse konu daha açık anlaşılacaktır) İşte bu görsel de yine benzer özellikler taşıyan ve kanatlı bir şekilde betimlenmiş, iki aslan avlayarak iki ayrı elinde tutan bir şekilde rastlıyoruz. İskit Türklerinde, hayvandan insana kadar kutsal canlılara verilen bu kanatlar aynı şekilde Sümerde de görülmektedir. Madencilik ve Altın işçiliği konusundaki harika becerileri İskit Türklerinin kendi dönemlerinde çok ileri bir medeniyet olduklarını göstermektedir. Eserlerindeki hayal gücü ve betimlemeler ise; hem köklerin derinliklerinin, hemde kültürel zenginliklerinin bir yansımasıdır.
- Kürşad BAYTOK

----------

